# Friend needs a bass photo tonight



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry for the double post, but my friend is looking for a nice bass photo for a local news paper article he's writing.

The whole topic is here:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28472

Thanks!


----------

